# Browser sicherheit. [erledigt]

## Beelzebub_

Hallo zusammen.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine Browser (Firefox/ Chrome) doch sehr viel versenden, was ich nicht wünsche. Durch Addons und about:config lässt sich zwar einiges machen, jedoch ist mir letztens auf chesscube (onlinechesswebside) klar geworden , dass übermittelt wird, wann ich Anwendungen wechsle (minimieren/maximieren). Ich weis zwar nicht ob das bei jeder Webseite übermittelt wird oder nur durch den Flashplayer..

..aber am Ende komme ich zu dem Entschluss, das der Browser eine Sicherheitslücke darstellt, zwar ist man unter Linux schon besser dran, aber ein wenig mehr kann ja nicht schaden.

Ich habe mir überlegt, dass ich meinen Browser entweder in einer Sandbox laufen lassen möchte oder in einer Virtuellen Maschine.

- Vor-/Nachteile aus eurer Sicht?

- Außerdem würde sich noch die Frage stellen, wenn VM welches OS?

Nebenbei, falls jemand weis wie die obengenannte Webseite (nutzt den Flashplayer zu darstellung) an die infos über einen Anwendungswechsel (minimierung/maximierung) kommt, bzw. wie man das unterbinden kann.

Noch mal zur WM, sie würde aus meiner Sicht am meisten Sinn machen, da Firefox "falsche" Daten versenden, bzw. diese nicht relevant sind, solange ich nur Firefox innerhalb der VM nutze.

Was denkt ihr? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Baal

//Edit: Bin jetzt nur noch über eine Virtuelle Maschine im Internet, alles klappt super.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Baal!

Nun da kommt drauf an wie "du Sicherheit" definierst als auch wie viel Komfort du nutzen möchtest. Eine Sandbox oder Virtuelle Maschine bringt dir eigentlich nicht viel.

Denn durch das Benutzen des Browsers fallen nun mal die Daten an, an die ein Angreifer auch heran kommt wenn du es über eine VM laufen lässt. Denn durch deine Surfgewohnheiten kennt der Browser nun mal deine E-Mail Adresse und die von dir favorisierten Seiten.

Sicher ist es aber schon wenn du verschiedene Nutzer hast, für verschiedene Aufgaben. Verschieden Browser nutzt und Plugins wie Flashblock, Addblock, NoScript, Ghostery und Co.

Was bedeutet für dich Sicherheit? Das dein System nicht kompromittiert wird? Das jemand nicht deine Zugangsdaten zu diversen Diensten oder Communities nicht aufzeichnet? Das jemand nicht feststellt welche Internetseiten du besuchst?

Die VM hättest du dir sparen können, es reicht schon verschiedene Benutzer anzulegen, verschiedene Browser zu benutzen oder unterschiedliche Proxies zu verwenden.

Bei der VM musst du jetzt einfach abschätzen was mehr Sicherheit bietet. Wie wahrscheinlich ist das dein OS in der VM nicht up2date ist? Wie wahrscheinlich ist das diese VM erkannt wird und selber zur Schwachstelle wird?

Wird z.B. dein Windows XP in der VM mit einem Trojaner versehen ist diesbezüglich die Sicherheit bei deinem Browser trotzdem weg. Oder du bootest von CD ein Knoppix in der VM und verwendest diesen Browser. Verschiedene Varianten zu mischen scheint besser zu sein wenn man sich wo mal etwas einfängt. Doch damit steigt der (update) Aufwand.

Flash würde ich wenn möglich genauso vermeiden wie Java-Script. Doch es geht natürlich nicht immer. Jetzt kenne ich deine Seite nicht. Aber was spricht gegen eine alternative? Ein Programm das nicht in Flash oder Java läuft, oder eine kommerzielle Software?

Grüße

Chris

----------

## Beelzebub_

Hallo ChrisJumper,

danke für deine Antwort.

Ich habe die VM mit einer aktuellen Linux Distri (openSUSE (muss natürlich auch gepflegt werden)) aufgesetzt. Mein Ziel war fürs erste zu verhindern, dass eine Webseite erfährt, was ich gerade mache. (Wann ich ein Tab wechsel, eine andere Anwendung benutze oder sonst was mache.)

Dies bezüglich weis ich nicht, ob dies nur durch den Adobe Flashplayer übermittelt wird oder auch durch andere Programme. Ich fand es schon erschreckend, dass die Webseite diese Infos über mich hatte. Durch die VM ist das nun eingeschränkt.

Zur Sicherheit: klar kann ich mein Surfverhalten nicht verbergen (evtl Tor), aber ich weis was der Browser kennt. Auf Emailadressen und Passwörtern muss man halt selber "aufpassen".

NoScript, Addblock, Ipflood (Ipfuck) und co nutze ich bereits aber sie helfen nicht immer, vor allem wenn man java mal zulassen muss.

Zusätzlich habe ich noch den referer abgeschaltet und einen "fake" user agent.

Proxys haben eigl keinen großen Effekt, da sie deine IP mitsenden. (es gibt nicht mehr so viele, die das nicht machen)

Gruß,

Piccolo

----------

